

Hedy Lamarr, femme fatale and inventor of spread spectrum communications  - Jun8
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedy_Lamarr

======
tbarkow
It's an interesting and compelling story, and she deserves credit for her
invention, but it's a serious exaggeration to say that she invented spread
spectrum, or that current technology is based on her idea.

There were actual scientists working on these technologies back in her day
whose work informed spread spectrum's development directly. Because she had no
real connection to the scientific community, Lamarr's patent didn't do much
beyond languish in a file cabinet, I'm afraid.

------
Jun8
See the nomination of Hedy Lamarr and George Antheil for the EFF award in 1997
(<http://www.ncafe.com/chris/pat2/index.html>), she later received the award.
Their invention was in 1942, way before the electronics that can implement
this was invented, so it was mechanical.

------
jluxenberg
According to the article, the patent was filed in 1942 and lapsed 17 years
later in 1959. However:

 _In 1998, "Ottawa wireless technology developer Wi-LAN, Inc. 'acquired a 49
percent claim to the patent from Lamarr for an undisclosed amount of stock'"_

Why purchase rights to an expired patent?

------
ubernostrum
Hed _ley_!

~~~
imurray
[A joke that to get would have required seeing the following film:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blazing_Saddles> ]

~~~
wendroid
thanks Capt. Buzzkill

------
adelevie
I remember learning about her in my introductory telecom course. Amazing
story.

------
cpr
And a distant cousin to Dave Winer!

